# Naruto 697 Discussion Thread [3]



## Klue (Oct 16, 2014)

And then there were three.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Mofo (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto unlocks Ashura mode. Sasuke manages to absorb the attack, but Naruto's trickery manages to sever the link he has with the bijuus.

Also: Uzumaki chains of doom


----------



## Sora (Oct 16, 2014)

fight ends and naruto wins
come on Kishi do it!


----------



## Addy (Oct 16, 2014)

wind beats out lightning


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 16, 2014)

The same but more and better. That's all I ask.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 16, 2014)

I predict the end of this dumb fight and Sasuke falls into himself already.

Option 1: Naruto defeats Sasuke and even though Sasuke never reacts well to being defeated or about Naruto showing more power than him, but because its three chapters left and there's no time for in-character behaviour, Sasuke will say 'omg you defeated me lets be fweinds again'.

Option 2: Sasuke defeats Naruto just like VotE. When he prepares to kill him, there is no reason to stop  like there was at VotE (I don't mean when Sasuke showed he could kill Naruto by running his arm through him of course, that would be too consistent) when he said he wouldn't be his brother's puppet, so he can't do it. Instead of leaving to attempt cutting his bonds like before or tap into Sasuke's legendary stubborness, because we're three chapters away from the manga ending, Sasuke will be like 'omg I can't kill you lets be fweinds'.

Option 1 seems more likely then option 2, simply because Naruto losing again would be hillarious in a manga where he's the main character of, not because it makes more sense. Either way we lose, but its too late to introduce anything else.


----------



## vered (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto beats Sasuke susanoo with his attack but Sasuke uses one of the 3:
Amaterasu, Rinnegan S/T or Rinnegan other techs to gain an advantage towards the end of the chapter.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> wind beats out lightning


inb4 Sasuke says he wanted to die at Naruto's hands and he orchestrated all this so he could do that and take the bijuus with him.

Which is why he absorbed all their chakra and on his death, it'll all just disperse into the world minus the bijuus.

Naruto cries, "WHYYYYYYYY"


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Oct 16, 2014)

they will be de powered and we will get a sort of part 1/early part 2 fight.
seem like its going that way with what naruto said in the chapter.
what ever happens though it seems like the ending is over next chapter.
especially if we need closure in 2 chapters... fuck you kishi if this really is the end of naruto

if naruto isnt hokage at the end then its a complete joke and kishi should be ashamed.
everything seems so rushed so he can complete it at chapter 700... disappointing.
better have a part 3


----------



## ch1p (Oct 16, 2014)

Uhm, that's such a Lelouch rip-off tho and naruto wouldn't kill him, so sasuke should know it would be a failure from the beginning.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto fed up with this shit, kills Sasuke. The end


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's what I wrote in another thread


bearzerger said:


> Why not? Three's plenty
> 
> page 1 the attacks before they clash while Naruto and Sasuke look on.
> page 2-3 The actual clash. A panel of Naruto recalling Yamato's words about wind beating lightning. And we see Sasuke's lightning arrow getting absorbed by Naruto's wind shuriken
> ...



One final addendum: Naruto escapes the globe of Amaterasu with Hiraishin.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2014)

If the Bijuudama vs Susano'o Chidori left their chakra-mechas damaged by half then this attack should completely fully destroy them, more since they're not so distanced from each other when they shot their attacks.

So predicting for one last time that this last attack will be the end of their mechas brawl.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

Addy said:


> wind beats out lightning



fire beats wind


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 16, 2014)

*Final Predictions:*

697:  Naruto vs Sasuke 4  = Naruto beats up Sasuke
698:  Everyone Wakes up, praises Naruto
699:  Epilogue


----------



## kubik (Oct 16, 2014)

End of this fight, for all thats holy


----------



## RBL (Oct 16, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2014)

saikyou said:


> fire beats wind



But bijuu dama are the key only one is wind. Sasuke could stop the wind if he fires enton but not the bomb


----------



## Kek (Oct 16, 2014)

697: More fighting
698: Even more fighting
699: End of fight. Either Naruto 'wins' but is exhausted. Sasuke escapes to begin laying the groundwork for his master plan vowing to eventually kill Naruto. Naruto looks in the direction Sasuke went and fade to black.

3 months later: Part 3 begins

Kishi:


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto should just pluck Sasuke's eyeballs out, transplant them and be done with it already. No need to kill.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> wind beats out lightning



This.


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm just hoping for Kishi to troll us all with an actual "that jutsu". The entire thing of Naruto's kage bunshin and rasengan spam over the years was to lure his enemies into a false sense of security. Sasuke has mocked his kage bunshin already; he expects it, and he expects rasengan.

What he doesn't expect is the actual secret jutsu that Naruto has been training all these years. 

And as it is announced in the manga, Kishimoto will disappoint us once more. It's just a small trick to the kage bunshin. We all know it creates copies of the original, and the copies appear somewhere around the original, right? Naruto trained to position his clones exactly where he wants them to appear through hiraishin dynamics. Even miles ahead. Even casting kage bunshin now, but delaying its effect for any amount of time.

That means, he can prepare bunshins all over a large area.

But here's the fun part: He can exchange the bunshin with his real body. When Sasuke thinks he has Naruto locked down, it'll just be a kage bunshin. And they keep popping up out of nowhere.

Or something stupid like that. Probably not. It's probably going to remain KAGE BUNSHIN! KAMEHAMEHA! RASENGAN! SUPER RASENGAMEHAMEHA! SUPER CHIDORI! BIG MONSTROUS CHAKRA BEAST! BIGGER MONSTROUS CHAKRA THING FROM MY EYES! I AM IMMORTAL HAHA! NO YOU ARE NOT!

And more cliche cheesy shit.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 17, 2014)

I seriously can't see the manga ending at 699 at this juncture. Gosh


----------



## Klue (Oct 18, 2014)

I think Naruto takes the upper-hand. The final TNJ is upon us.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 18, 2014)

I just dont get it.... if sasuke has rinnegan and claims he is immortal then why cant he allow naruto to try his path as he wont live forever and if its no good and wars keeps on happening then Sasuke can do the saving his own way... 

not to mention where did it come that sasuke belives he is immortal ? even the Sage of 6paths died and he was well the sage (which sasuke claims he has power like him)... its just pure nonsense...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 18, 2014)

ZiBi21 said:


> I just dont get it.... if sasuke has rinnegan and claims he is immortal then why cant he allow naruto to try his path as he wont live forever and if its no good and wars keeps on happening then Sasuke can do the saving his own way...
> 
> not to mention where did it come that sasuke belives he is immortal ? even the Sage of 6paths died and he was well the sage (which sasuke claims he has power like him)... its just pure nonsense...



Just because Hagoromo didn't use his power to achieve immortality doesn't mean that he couldn't have. His sons did in a manner of speaking afterall. Hagoromo would probably have been unwilling to pay the price necessary to achieve immortality. Sasuke however is willing to do just that.


----------



## auem (Oct 18, 2014)

I believe in next chapter we will see both Naruto and Sasuke using their ultimate techniques..their clash will again end as cliffhanger...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 18, 2014)

Naruto  and sasuke run out of chakra even though it should not happen with the bijuu and senjutsu but it does and it end us being a fight similar to hashi and madara In the vote at the end of it. Naruto uses a bushin feint to get the killing shot but he refuses to kill sasuke and tell sasuke he can't kill him and tries to leave and sasuke tries to kill him but he can't also. It will be a combination of both hashi vs madara fight. Where hashi tell madara to kill him and the vote. They both won't be able to end each other.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 19, 2014)

It goes pretty much like Addy said.

697 End of the fight.

698 TNJ and dispelling MT.

699 Ending. Somehow.

I also predict there's gonna be a lotta noise when Sasuke's defeat happens, although we've known it would happen since Rikudou knows how many years ago.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 19, 2014)

Naruto wins this shit. Sasuke goes mad... Naruto TnJ. They will go back holding hands.

Hagoromo still being there talking some shit. The end


----------



## Monster (Oct 19, 2014)

Naruto takes Sasuke to the back of the village and rapes him.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 19, 2014)

Pepe said:


> Naruto takes Sasuke to the back of the village and rapes him.



Explains the uncomfortable look in his design from 'The Last' 

Three chapters to go.. Will there be one that is not filled with bullshit? Next chapter will likely just continue the charade that is 'Naruto vs Sasuke'.

Could just rename it to 'Kishi vs Reader' though..


----------



## Lammy (Oct 19, 2014)

Naruto wakes up. Plot twist: He's a somalian kid with an AK 47.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 19, 2014)

Prediction: Chapter 697: Kitchen War


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 19, 2014)

We get a surprise at the cover saying "Naruto has extended for another 8 weeks!!", i'd welcome it with open arms.

Anyways, it will be the end of the fight (already) probably during page 15 after 5 pages of talking and flashbacks.
After that, we'll see how they dispell tthe Genjutsu.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 19, 2014)

I predict Taijutsu as the last moment for the fight


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 19, 2014)

Naruto wakes up from Infinite Tsukuyomi Genjutsu only to reveal that he was never a Jinchuuriki, Minato was never Hokage, Uzumaki aren't related to the Senju, and he's not even a shinobi. He's just an orphan kid whose parents were killed in the Kyuubi attack when he was born.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2014)

I hope that either the real fight really starts or just end this shit kishi.

Cuz WTF is this... Naruto counters all the shit and Sasuke is delusional with power.... forced under dog with ignorant OP villain...

And holy shit the TNJ will be in 1 chapter.... the stupidity will be massive


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I hope that either the real fight really starts or just end this shit kishi.
> 
> Cuz WTF is this... Naruto counters all the shit and Sasuke is delusional with power.... forced under dog with ignorant OP villain...
> 
> And holy shit the TNJ will be in 1 chapter.... the stupidity will be massive



Nah, it's not unrealistic.

The hardest part was to convince Sasuke to give up on revenge, and Hashirama accomplished that.

All that is left is making him open up for bonds and restore his faith in people, that the system can change without extreme measures.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Nah, it's not unrealistic.
> 
> The hardest part was to convince Sasuke to give up on revenge, and Hashirama accomplished that.
> 
> *All that is left is making him open up for bonds and restore his faith in people, that the system can change without extreme measures*.



Dude all that shit in 1 chapter.... its retarded... an very unrealistic.
I still wait to see how Naruto will win when his not even trying... like someone else said... how to not write a fight and at the same time to look like one... 

Naruto is forced into max underdog naivity.... while sasuke is forced into massive vlilalin retardism.
Part 1 fight had more sense then this shit... and you could call that a fight... this is not a fight...


----------



## Hexa (Oct 19, 2014)

My guess is that Sasuke is just afraid of making new bonds because he doesn't want to lose them again.  The whole "hokage" idea is self-serving: there's no chance of him making new bonds and losing them if he's alone and hated.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 19, 2014)

Sasuke is testing Naruto.

If Naruto does kill Sasuke, like Hashirama did to Madara, then Sasuke will revive himself in the shadows and go a long with his own plan.

If Naruto doesn't kill Sasuke, then Sasuke is testing himself if he can do it. He wont.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 19, 2014)

The only thing Sasge will loose is his own anal virginity once Naruto shoves some of them Onmyodon sticks up his rare holle


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 19, 2014)

i predict a full, satisfying ending that ties up all loose ends and leaves on a positive note.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> i predict a full, satisfying ending that ties up all loose ends and leaves on a positive note.



good joke i will sig this next chapter.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 19, 2014)

I predict Naruto and Saske entering another clash-space/time zone where to exchange more flashbacks...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 19, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I predict Naruto and Saske entering another clash-space/time zone where to exchange more flashbacks...



fuck me if it isn't right....


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 19, 2014)

A possibly pointless "that jutsu" prediction from me. ck


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 19, 2014)

Naruto talks about the Sasuke he wants to fight and declares Sasuke isnt fighting him as an equal after Naruto pushes him back abit.


----------



## solid-soul (Oct 20, 2014)

NARUTO: hey sasuke attack me full force with the darkness, it a guaranties we will both die, but am kool with it because UR MAU FRIEND.


NOW: I dont want to fight you like this, this is not the real you.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 20, 2014)

solid-soul said:


> NARUTO: hey sasuke attack me full force with the darkness, it a guaranties we will both die, but am kool with it because UR MAU FRIEND.
> 
> 
> NOW: I dont want to fight you like this, this is not the real you.



And this why this shit ain't a battle


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 20, 2014)

More fighting. More talking. More flashbacks. More bitching in the telegrams.



†_Camorra_† said:


> The only thing Sasge will loose is his own anal virginity once Naruto shoves some of them Onmyodon sticks up his rare holle



So Sasuke won't lose the fight then? Cool.

Nice to know Naruto's finally going to embrace his homosexuality with full force too


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 20, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> More fighting. More talking. More flashbacks. More bitching in the telegrams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And rape. Its a statistic that those who revieve constant rejection from someone they admire alot (sasuke and sakura) they grow up to be sex offenders. Just look at how perverted jirwiya is. And remember the next generation always surpasses the last. Taijuu Kage Bushin: predator no jutsu


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 20, 2014)

Probably the last or second till last chapter.

I was hoping Naruto would use a jutsu called Rasen Shippuu before the end of the series as his ultimate jutsu. I guess not.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 20, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> And rape. Its a statistic that those who revieve constant rejection from someone they admire alot (sasuke and sakura) they grow up to be sex offenders. Just look at how perverted jirwiya is. And remember the next generation always surpasses the last. Taijuu Kage Bushin: predator no jutsu



Well. People have been saying how Naruto's gonna rape Sasuke in this fight.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 20, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Well. People have been saying how Naruto's gonna rape Sasuke in this fight.



Yeah.....Still waiting for any signs of that lol.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 20, 2014)

shredded susanowa seems about right.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 20, 2014)

I hope we see or hear something about Hagorom or his bro.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 20, 2014)

Sasuke uses his ultimate attack (a Susanoo/Mass Enton enhanced Kirin that is used like chidori)
Naruto does some nonsense Cerebus-Kyuubi Rasengan 
Enter planetary TNJ sphere 
Flashbacks, Sasuke sees some bullshit new way to make things better, cancels MT with Naruto 
Both on ground now, Naruto hovering over a defeated, near death Sasuke (probably way to close to his face). 
Sasuke's body vanishes. He used Izanagi with his right eye.
Panel of Sasuke on Madara head, revealing how he can regenerate body parts like Naruto or some shit to keep his eye. 
Sasuke Rinnegan teleports away with some overly dramatic "this isn't over" line.
Naruto returns to all the freed people as a hero.

The end.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 20, 2014)

elemental clash in coming.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 21, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> i predict a full, satisfying ending that ties up all loose ends and leaves on a positive note.



Surely thou jests?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 21, 2014)

I am not able to predict anything. Only three chapters left. These stupids are still fighting. I dunno how kishi will wrap up the manga.


----------



## Raventhal (Oct 21, 2014)

I think this attack is the final one and we will see some sort of end of the conflict.   Not enough chapters left for much else unless this fight is going to go to the last chapter.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 21, 2014)

If this is the final movement gj Kishi, the katon fight of Itachi and Sasuke was way more epic than this shity clash of habilities


----------



## Mariko (Oct 21, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> I am not able to predict anything. Only three chapters left. These stupids are still fighting. I dunno how kishi will wrap up the manga.



What a shame! These stupids are ignoring there are only 3 chapters left and waste them fighting... If they could knew they'd probably challenge Kakashi to have his mouth finally shown instead of doing shit!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 21, 2014)

some figthginn with one having the uber uper hand at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Raventhal (Oct 21, 2014)

I predict they run out of chakra and the fight is reduced to a emo vs. stalker sissy slap fight.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 21, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> I am not able to predict anything. Only three chapters left. These stupids are still fighting. I dunno how kishi will wrap up the manga.



there is nothing to wrap up. The story will continue in the movie and the sequel.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 21, 2014)

Turrin said:


> elemental clash in coming.



Wind vs Lightning


----------



## ch1p (Oct 21, 2014)

Four pages of predictions. Nobody cares about this fight, not even the narutards.



Raventhal said:


> I predict they run out of chakra and the fight is reduced to a emo vs. stalker sissy slap fight.



Still a better fight than this.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 21, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> there is nothing to wrap up. The story will continue in the movie and the sequel.



Who says there gonna be a sequel?

I predict Naruto getting owned.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 21, 2014)

I laugh everytime when someone says this is a fight.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 21, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Who says there gonna be a sequel?



it's obvious. Too many things without explanation and Kaguya arc would be pointless without a sequel. People are still inside the Tree. Naruto is a huge business and they wont let it die. This New Era Project is related to some sequel anime or manga


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 21, 2014)

I predict Sasuke's kicking Nardo's ass. Then Poof! It was just a Kage Bushin. A God Teor Kage Bunshin.

Then Another Kage Bunshin will fuck Sasuke next chapter.

Until, Nardo get's out after napping and wll say.

"So, All you can take Sasuke kun are two Kage Bunshins?"


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 21, 2014)

We won't get a epilogue it will be in the movie. 

Will the movie be in Japanese theaters or straight to dvd?

Us  Americans will have to wait like 2 years to see it in English dub?


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm gonna go ahead and assume that the fight escalates. 

Sasuke uses an Enton-enhanced, Bijuu-enhanced Kirin Chidori vs. Naruto who regains the Bijuu's powers and combines it with all the natural energy Kurama collected to make an ultimate Rasengan.

Final clash.

*shrugs* 



			
				ch1p said:
			
		

> Four pages of predictions. Nobody cares about this fight, not even the narutards.



I think it more has to do with the fact that nobody knows what to predict. Last chapter, Sasuke stole chakra from 9 Bijuu, and Naruto absorbed the entirety of earth's natural energy as a counter. *eyes cross*

Will the fight end next chapter? Will it escalate? How the *fuck* is the entire manga going to be resolved in 3 chapters?

We're all just dumbfounded, and we can only wait to see what will happen. Everything is just so bizarre at this point.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 21, 2014)

takL said there are 2 options.

The movie was said to cover the black spots in the Naruto manga.
Thing is that the quote doesn't say if its in the manga those black spots or after the manga.

Either way they are part of the Naruto series so the movie is canon.

So either we get an epilogue were Naruto is hokage and the movie covers what happen during the time of kakashi and how Naruto turned to hokage.
Or the manga ends in a cliffhanger and the movie concludes the series or bridges it to a sequal.


I wish I had takL's quote. If someone has it then post it


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> takL said there are 2 options.
> 
> The movie was said to cover the black spots in the Naruto manga.
> Thing is that the quote doesn't say if its in the manga those black spots or after the manga.
> ...



As an American I love the former. It gets shit over with instead of waiting.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 21, 2014)

I got negged for this prediction 



Geijutsu said:


> I bet they both die casting Rinne Tensei, giving the world a second chance at understanding eachother




I still stand by it though


----------



## Agony (Oct 21, 2014)

i predict more nonsense...


----------



## Hexa (Oct 21, 2014)

The movie did presumably spoil the end of the Naruto/Sasuke fight a bit, didn't it?  Just confirming what people were guessing is a bit of a let-down.


----------



## handsock (Oct 21, 2014)

Please let the final technique of Naruto used on Sasuke be 1000 years of pain kage bushin feint with the resulting flying through the air Sasuke flying into the real Naruto's lips.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 21, 2014)

Hexa said:


> The movie did presumably spoil the end of the Naruto/Sasuke fight a bit, didn't it?  Just confirming what people were guessing is a bit of a let-down.



Everyone above 50 IQ knew that Sasuke will get TNJ and that they will both live.
Only thing I see spoiled is that they keep the god like power ups. Since a power down was possible.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> takL said there are 2 options.
> 
> The movie was said to cover the black spots in the Naruto manga.
> Thing is that the quote doesn't say if its in the manga those black spots or after the manga.
> ...



The best way to make it clear that it is canon is to make a reference to the events of the movie in the manga's epilogue OR if some pairing happens(or a character dies) then make it clear that said pairing/death is take into account in the manga itself.

I guess the character designs may stay though. Unless the epilogue is like 10-15 years later and the characters changed even beyond what they look in the movie. And we got Naruto taking over as Hokage.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 21, 2014)

^I found the thing i wanted to post... and this also proves that its canon.




takL said:


> same as on the main film poster
> "The movie version relates (what happened in) the blank period (=the time skip). "Now, to go beyond the original (manga)―――"
> "the last story is the first love(/love for the first time)."





The Faceless Man said:


> Isnt this a contradiction...
> 
> If it goes beyond the manga... how can it fill the blank period of the time skip that happens in the manga....
> 
> It would not go beyond if its preceded by the epilogue or the end of the manga





takL said:


> well its cryptic and a double meaning





The Faceless Man said:


> okay....
> im not smart enough to get this cryptic stuff





takL said:


> *either the film covers the gap in the manga or between part 2 and part 3*


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 21, 2014)

handsock said:


> Please let the final technique of Naruto used on Sasuke be 1000 years of pain kage bushin feint with the resulting flying through the air Sasuke flying into the real Naruto's lips.



at first i was against this

but now, it would be a fitting end


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 21, 2014)

*Naruto 697: The Battle Ends*



*<Naruto's Rashenshuriken pushes through>*

*Sasuke:* Curses! 'tis my folly for not remembering that wind is greater than lightning, 'tis a shameful lapse in mine judgment!

*Naruto:* Sir Sasuuukeee!!!

*<The Rashenshuriken hits>
*
*Sasuke: *Pain comes upon me!! 

*<Sasuke falls to the ground, Naruto follows> *

*Sasuke:* I curse thee elements for thine affinities hath not favored my mettle, ugh!!!

*<Sasuke lies on the ground, Naruto standing before him>*

*Naruto: *Thou art defeated good sir.... 

*Sasuke:* Sir Naruto, thou...

*Naruto:* 'Tis not my wish for it to end like this, I wish to do combat with the real thee, but not the current man that now lies before mine eyes in the cold embrace of the ground. 

*Sasuke:* (gasping) This, cannot be... I shall not yield yet, prepare thyse....ughh!!!

*Naruto:* It be foolish for thee in thy current state to continue in this exercise, I wish not for Charon's boat to yet ferry another soul, much blood had been spilt already in this woeful enterprise of war. 

*Sasuke:* 'Tis as I thought, though art still not stern in thy resolveth, how then will thou take the mantle of Hokage if thou cannot conquer the last obstacle to thee? 

*Naruto:* Thine assertion is mistaketh.

*Sasuke:* What?! 

*Naruto:* A new world christened with blood is no paradise born anew, gilding a corpse doeth not remove its stench, nor its scintillating radiance cover the woeful tale of its conception!

*Sasuke:* This jousting of words yield no fruits, ugh.... just take mine life and be done with it!

*Naruto:* I shalt not do that.

*Sasuke:* Thou art craven even in thy moment of glory! kill me now!!!

*Naruto:* Nay!

*Sasuke:* Thou art stubborn as a mule! thou hast already won, take thy Rasengan and rid me of mine breath, and crown thyself with the victor's Laurel wreath!! 

*Naruto:* Like I told thee, I came here to be thy savior, not thy conqueror. 

*Sasuke:* Whither dost thou continue to torment me with thine obstinate insolence?! I am conquered.... I be....

*Naruto:* Listen well to these words I shalt tell, for these are the words of wisdom from our forebearers!

*Sasuke:* ?! 

*<What words will Naruto impart to Sasuke??!!>

697 END*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 21, 2014)

> *Sasuke:* Thou art stubborn as a mule! thou hast already won, take thy Rasengan and rid me of mine breath, and crown thyself with the victor's Laurel wreath!!


----------



## Chicken Royale (Oct 21, 2014)

I predicteth Sauce fatally impales Nardo with thine Sword of a Thousand Truths and Nardo's devine will of injustice causeths Sauce to self destruct.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 21, 2014)

697 – ナルトとサスケパート4
大爆発が吹く。光はすべてを飲み込む。
スサノオと鞍馬のアバターが破損している。
尾獣はナルトとの最後のチャクラを兼ね備えています。
阿修羅のアバターが形成される。ナルトとサスケの衝突。
自然要素は尾獣爆弾矢印衝突を融合した

697-Naruto and Sasuke part 4
Explosion blows. All swallow light.
Avatar of susano and Kurama is damaged.
Combines the last chakra and Naruto tailed beast.
Avatar of the asuras is formed. Naruto and Sasuke collision.
Natural elements fused the tailed beast bomb arrow crash


----------



## 1Person (Oct 21, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> 697 ? ナルトとサスケパート4
> 大爆発が吹く。光はすべてを飲み込む。
> スサノオと鞍馬のアバターが破損している。
> 尾獣はナルトとの最後のチャクラを兼ね備えています。
> ...


this sounds an awful lot like what happened last chapter


----------



## navy (Oct 21, 2014)

Fake. The poster is a known fraud.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 22, 2014)

I predict Ino appearance


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 22, 2014)

I predict some glimpses of Ashura and Indra showing up either when their attacks collide or during another jutsu clash. They haven't been referenced yet and the main purpose of this fight is to end the conflict of these two so they gotta be heavily showcased soon.



Kek said:


> There is a lot of marketing speak. No one said Naruto was ending, just its serialization in SJ is coming to an end. The movie isn't neccesarily the last one to be made; its name 'just happens' to be "The Last".
> 
> This is all made to sound like the entire Naruto series is ending on chapter 699 and one final movie, and after that no more content will be produced excluding a few minor events like the theater play. Which is far from the truth. They're keeping interest in the series high so the movie will do well. After that I'm sure we'll see a sequel to the manga in another publication or back in SJ titled "Naruto: The New Era" or something.
> 
> If they said there's going to be a part 3 now, people wouldn't be as excited for the movie or the 'end' of shippuden. Marketing people, marketing.



Agreed.


----------



## RBL (Oct 22, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Neji appearance



nice Prediction


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2014)

Hexa said:


> The movie did presumably spoil the end of the Naruto/Sasuke fight a bit, didn't it?  Just confirming what people were guessing is a bit of a let-down.



Yeah and the numbers for these chapters were always going to do well anyway, so the depressive effect the announcement had on this community and I imagine other doesn't matter. 'tis just business.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 22, 2014)

Raptor said:


> Have to say this.
> 
> Saga
> 
> So yeah, Naruto and Sasuke clash, yay.



Speaking of clashing, does anyone else think that's a stupid thing to do? If you intend to win, wouldn't you rather dodge and then strike?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

I hope...no, I _pray_ that whatever happens, if there is talking in this chapter (most likely), Naruto will at least have an answer to how he's gonna ensure peace.  I pray he has a rebuttal to everything Sasuke is saying.

But then, that is the height of wishful thinking, isn't it?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 22, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I hope...no, I _pray_ that whatever happens, if there is talking in this chapter (most likely), Naruto will at least have an answer to how he's gonna ensure peace.  I pray he has a rebuttal to everything Sasuke is saying.
> 
> But then, that is the height of wishful thinking, isn't it?


Naruto's answer is going to probably be keeping the Ninja Alliance together through another means than what Sasuke is doing. Sasuke isn't in the right and his plan will never work, so don't support it.


----------



## Raptor (Oct 22, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Speaking of clashing, does anyone else think that's a stupid thing to do? If you intend to win, wouldn't you rather dodge and then strike?



I guess it's for the drama impact?


----------



## John Connor (Oct 22, 2014)

I predict that kishi doesnt finish the fight and he will have characters like Kakashi and Sakura explain what happened when they wake up the Kage

that way fans will never have closure 

3 more to go...


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto's answer is going to probably be keeping the Ninja Alliance together through another means than what Sasuke is doing. *Sasuke isn't in the right and his plan will never work, so don't support it*.



Did I say Sasuke was in the right?  Did I say I supported it?  Did I even _insinuate_ either of those two?  Do you have the right to tell me what to do?  All these questions popped into my mind when I read your post, but much like the questions with Naruto, they probably won't get satisfactory answers.  Good day to you, sir


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 22, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Did I say Sasuke was in the right?  Did I say I supported it?  Did I even _insinuate_ either of those two?  Do you have the right to tell me what to do?  All these questions popped into my mind when I read your post, but much like the questions with Naruto, they probably won't get satisfactory answers.  Good day to you, sir


Wasn't addressing you in the last part, sorry. I was aiming for Sarahmint.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wasn't addressing you in the last part, sorry. I was aiming for Sarahmint.



Ah ok, my confusion then.  No harm done


----------



## Revolution (Oct 22, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I hope...no, I _pray_ that whatever happens, if there is talking in this chapter (most likely), Naruto will at least have an answer to how he's gonna ensure peace.  I pray he has a rebuttal to everything Sasuke is saying.
> 
> But then, that is the height of wishful thinking, isn't it?



I've said many times Naruto's answer is within Sasuke's power.  Naruto _needs_ Sasuke.  Sasuke is the power Naruto needs.  Naruto is the voice Sasuke needs.  If they come together they will form the world into their own creation.

Naruto is going to have to answer, or end up on the floor helpless.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 22, 2014)

People think that Naruto will agree with Sasuke's plan :rofl
He will TNJ Sasuke in 1 chapter.

Prepare for stupid shit.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I've said many times Naruto's answer is within Sasuke's power.  Naruto _needs_ Sasuke.  Sasuke is the power Naruto needs.  Naruto is the voice Sasuke needs.  If they come together they will form the world into their own creation.
> 
> Naruto is going to have to answer, or end up on the floor helpless.



I don't understand.  Why does Naruto _need_ Sasuke?  I mean, beside his own personal feelings.  What power does Sasuke have that Naruto _needs_? 



The Faceless Man said:


> People think that Naruto will agree with Sasuke's plan :rofl
> He will TNJ Sasuke in 1 chapter.
> 
> Prepare for stupid shit.



Some people are also saying that Sasuke will actually TnJ Naruto.  It'd be a Helluva plot twist.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 22, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I don't understand.  Why does Naruto _need_ Sasuke?  I mean, beside his own personal feelings.  What power does Sasuke have that Naruto _needs_?



Pretty much what you mentioned, but also Sasuke has a certain kind of intelligence Naruto doesn't have.  Not saying Naruto is not a warrior genius, but he doesn't have the kind of political or economic planning strategy that Sasuke has.


Tayimus said:


> Some people are also saying that Sasuke will actually TnJ Naruto.  It'd be a Helluva plot twist.



I'm banking on that for the "shocking ending" we are hinted at.  

He better.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Pretty much what you mentioned, but also Sasuke has a certain kind of intelligence Naruto doesn't have.  Not saying Naruto is not a warrior genius, but he doesn't have the kind of political or economic planning strategy that Sasuke has.



I've seen many people think this.  However, they seem to forget how Shikamaru has been forshadowed to be Naruto's adviser.  In fact, I think Shikamaru said as much himself.  Between Sasuke and Shikamaru, I would much rather have Shikamaru advising me on politics and economic planning.  But that's me, Naruto would probably choose Sasuke...because he's Sasuke. 




Revolution said:


> I'm banking on that for the "shocking ending" we are hinted at.
> 
> He better.



To be honest, I wouldn't even mind it happening.  I'd find the irony hilarious


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 22, 2014)

...skipping forward to the ending.....

naruto does and says something that reminds sasuke f itachi (a la nagato and jiraiya's book).

sasuke gets emo and does the whole, "i will leave my will of fire" with you crap.....

sasuke performs rinne tensei.  everyone that died comes back to life (even neji).......

naruto cries, and cries.....and cries.  gets voted hokage.....he refuses and says sasuke will be named hokage first before him in honor of his unhealthy firendship with him.  so sasuke becomes the sixth hokage and naruto the 7th.....kind of fitting, six being a significant evil number of sorts and 7 being  a holy one of sorts.....

sakura.......whatever.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

^It fucking scares me that I can see that happening...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 22, 2014)

jgalt7 said:


> sakura.......whatever.



Sounds legit 

My prediction: one last clash of powers, Naruto wins, half of the chapter being talk. More bullshit to piss us off. Telegrams will be chaos. NF servers catching fire.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 22, 2014)

Sasuke will be the batman gotham needs, not the one it deserves.


----------



## TRN (Oct 22, 2014)

Sasuke:  let kill Tsunade and the bijuu

Naruto: .........OK	


All of you is so stupid if think this will happen


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Source*: tch
> 
> 697 ? ナルトとサスケパート4
> 大爆発が吹く。光はすべてを飲み込む。
> ...



A big explosion happens, and it swallows all light.
The Susano'o and Kurama's avatar are damaged.
Naruto fuses with the Chakra of the bijuus' last remnants.
Ashura's spirit takes form. Naruto and Sasuke collides.
The Nature element fused Bijuu Bomb collides and merges with the Lightning Arrow.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 22, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> A big explosion happens, and it swallows all light.
> The Susano'o and Kurama's avatar are damaged.
> Naruto fuses with the Chakra of the bijuus' last remnants.
> Ashura's spirit takes form. Naruto and Sasuke collides.
> The Nature element fused Bijuu Bomb collides and merges with the Lightning Arrow.



they said its fake cuz they dont trust me... tho the Source is tch.
So i dont know if its real or not.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 22, 2014)

That was last week's chapter.


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2014)

the spirit of asura takes form..... didnt it already take form?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> That was last week's chapter.



What's your point?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 22, 2014)

There be no time to extend the fight, Kishi is lulling for its sweet goodnight, Naruto must talk and set things right.


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> they said its fake cuz they dont trust me... tho the Source is tch.
> So i dont know if its real or not.


is tch the same as 2ch? 

if so, there are many fake ones there but who knows, this mi.... wait, wasn't that last weeks's chapter?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 22, 2014)

Sloth said:


> Sasuke will be the batman gotham needs, not the one it deserves.


Maybe if Batman was mentally handicapped.


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Maybe if Batman was mentally handicapped.



more like if batman was  evil.

yes, batman is not as strong as superman but we all know he can beat his ass and rule the world if he wanted to (which is a shame no one ever made that story XD)


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Oct 22, 2014)

I predict itachi panels


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2014)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I predict itachi panels



i hope there is an itachi panel or two 


then again, i got an entire chapter dedicated to itachi  2 chaps ago


----------



## Shattering (Oct 22, 2014)

There's no Itachi in this chapter because Evil hasn't come yet so the chapter sucks, aka no Itachi.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 22, 2014)

I hope this fight ends so we have time for the ending ;-;


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2014)

worst case scenario is the manga ending like gantz


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't see how the fight doesn't end this chapter or at least begins to end. After this we'll only have 2 chapters left and one of them has to be about releasing everyone from Infinite Tsukuyomi and one would think the last one would be some sort of epilogue unless there's an extra chapter for something like that.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> more like if batman was  evil.
> 
> yes, batman is not as strong as superman but *we all know he can beat his ass* and rule the world if he wanted to (which is a shame no one ever made that story XD)



Grrr...



Addy said:


> worst case scenario is the manga ending like gantz



Ugh...I still think bout how bad that ending was.  Fucking Tae, man...


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Ugh...I still think bout how bad that ending was.  Fucking Tae, man...



come to think of it, naruto and sasuke become friends again, they disable MT, it takes all their powers so they fall from the sky into a lake and emerge from it as sakura and hinata go to greet them, manga ends


----------



## christoncrutches (Oct 22, 2014)

Dumb question maybe, but is 699 definitely the last chapter? Or could it be 700?

I'm thinking:

697 - Results of clash, talking, final attacks for cliffhanger.
698 - Picks up with explosion/end to battle, N+S talk
699 - They can't come to an agreement, one or both leaves, either not on speaking terms, or with agreement for a rematch.

I guess conceivably the movie could summarize what happened after the fight, or chapter 700 could be released alongside the film. It's a given that there are a few loose ends, but it would be nice to have some form of closure.

The only real legitimate plot points I want addressed at this point (other than dispelling of MT and the end of the fight) are:

1) Some explanation of the origin of the Bloody Mist, and Obito's/Madara's involvement.
2) Hamura fleshed out a bit (I'd like the same on Kaguya, but I think RS said in one of the chapters that her origin isn't too important, she just came from far away).
3) Where Orochimaru stands at this point.
4) Something on the Uzumakis.

1, 2, and 4 could be discussed in the final databook I guess, but does Orochimaru just not give a shit at this point?


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2014)

i understand your confusion but the manga does officially end on chapter 699. we dont know if it's for the movie or not, but that is the common assumption :/

however, we should be getting the fourth databook soon (cant remember when). but, we dont know what will it cover or explain.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 22, 2014)

I think Orochimaru's pretty much irrelevant at this point.  He's just basically a creepy stalker now.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 22, 2014)

lol the manga will end with an old Kakashi telling the whole story about Naruto and Sasuke to little children


----------



## christoncrutches (Oct 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> i understand your confusion but the manga does officially end on chapter 699. we dont know if it's for the movie or not, but that is the common assumption :/
> 
> however, we should be getting the fourth databook soon (cant remember when). but, we dont know what will it cover or explain.



Thanks for the response. I think the thread on KL said that it'll cover to the end of the war arc. I'm not sure if that means it ends with BZ stabbing Madara, or it includes the Kaguya and Sasuke fights.

I think this will be the final databook (barring a Part III to the manga, which I don't expect at this point), so I'd think it'll cover the end of the series.

EDIT: Good eye by Harbour:



Evidently it'll finish the manga off then.


----------



## King BOo (Oct 22, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke exhaust their energy, the final valley is now a barren wasteland, they struggle to their feet after the previous clash.  Sasuke says fuck it and agreed to release the tsukyomi.  Suddenly Naruto feels an arm reach from around him.  A naked Hinata hugs Naruto from behind, Sakura appears from behind Sasuke and turns him around revealing her naked body.  Tsunade appears with no clothes and all the female characters from the series start appearing to congratulate the boys for coming to agreement.  They all start making out.  Kakashi closes Makeout Paradise.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Oct 22, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> lol the manga will end with an old Kakashi telling the whole story about Naruto and Sasuke to little children



That is Hagoromo's gift to Kakashi. "Be old, I have to leave".


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 22, 2014)

shredded susuanowa and this filler shit over.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2014)

Addy said:


> worst case scenario is the manga ending like gantz



Honestly I just think it will finish with Naruto winning, and Sasuke acknowledging that he is the better man. No plot twists or surprises.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 22, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Honestly I just think it will finish with Naruto winning, and Sasuke acknowledging that he is the better man. No plot twists or surprises.



Didn't a previous issue point to "a shocking ending!"


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 22, 2014)

Chapter 697: a Clonwe


Sasuke was so enraged and he is going to kill Naruto with Susanoo, when Naruto becomes a smoke with a poof sound and vanished, Sasuke was just figthing a clone.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2014)

We better see Moon-Busting level destruction this chapter. They are capable of it!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 22, 2014)

Turns out it was all them being in Mugen Tsukuyomi all along.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2014)

Sloth said:


> Sasuke will be the batman *Konoha* needs, not the one it deserves.



Fixed^


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 22, 2014)

Sloth said:


> Sasuke will be the batman gotham needs, not the one it deserves.



Yeah...no.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 22, 2014)

Best case scenario: Fight ends, Sasuke admits defeat. 2 chapters to wrap it up.

Worst case/probable scenario: Fight goes on for 3 chapters with a final explosion cliffhanger... winner decided in the movie.

Can't believe it came to this.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 22, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Didn't a previous issue point to "a shocking ending!"



No. Mistranslation by MP (go figure).

衝撃のラストまで残り5週!!

"Shocking, less than 5 weeks left before the sensational end!!” 

^It's really that.


----------



## Talis (Oct 22, 2014)

They both should die, Kish lets this happen at least man.
This could happen in 3 chapters if they both survive they need much more chapters.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 22, 2014)

Talis said:


> They both should die, Kish lets this happen at least man.
> This could happen in 3 chapters if they both survive they need much more chapters.



For never was a story of more woe, than this of Sasuke and his Naruto.


----------



## Deva Path (Oct 22, 2014)

No offence to the manga, but the story has been horribly written for years now. Sasuke vs Itachi, Naruto vs Pain, those were good battles that were properly given time to. In fact, the arc both those battles started (Kage Summit) was also brilliantly planned (in my opinion). Naruto decides peace is his nindo, Sasuke decides to kill Konoha hierarchy. 
But after that? What the fuck happened? How many times were Sharingan(s) moved from person to person without medical treatment? Why did the story become so obvious (Obito was Tobi, Madara was the sixth coffin). The Tobi reveal was horribly done. The revival of basically every character to ever live destroyed this story in my opinion. 

Bruh.

All this manga needs now is for Naruto and Sasuke to do the Shmurda dance and end it off with "FIN."


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 22, 2014)

the ending couldnt be anything other than shocking. 3 chapters to the ending and there are still tons of mysteries. I bet over a huge cliffhanger in the last chapter.


----------



## fallot (Oct 22, 2014)

Why would there be a cliffhanger in the final chapter? It defies sense. Although my gut tells me it wont happen I really hope this chapter is the end of this battle and its all wrapped up by 700. Please end it already Kishimoto, dont tarnish your legacy any further. Let this terminal patient die in peace.

Somehow I know I will be disappointed, one way or another. That is the one thing I know I can always expect. It is actually not as bad as it sounds, because it makes anything good a pleasant surprise no matter how tiny it is.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 22, 2014)

i hope the fight ends this chapter , i want at least 2 chapters to finish things ~.~

if the fight doesnt end this chapter i will get really worried with the idea of a cliffhanger ending


----------



## JPongo (Oct 22, 2014)

I really think that Sasuke wants to end his accursed clan's evil ways due to the sharingan.

He actually wants Naruto to kill him which is why he is talking all this nonsense.
Sasuke should be smarter than to come up with a crazy plan like this after seeing the results of the alliance, how good the bijuus are and how Team 7's teamwork with Obito finished off Kaguya and BZ.

To kill off Naruto who's basically the savior of their world is just stupid.  Naruto is the solution, not the problem.

We'll see what Naruto "saw" in Sasuke when they clashed.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I think Sasuke's being serious, but at the same time no one wants to be hated. Not in the way Sasuke's talking about. That's probably what Naruto saw. Sasuke's doing it out of sense of duty, not desire.

He wants to have Itachi's resolve, but not even Itachi wanted to be Itachi.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope the fight ends this chapter , i want at least 2 chapters to finish things ~.~
> 
> if the fight doesnt end this chapter i will get really worried with the idea of a cliffhanger ending


I wouldn't put it past him the way this fight is going.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope the fight ends this chapter , i want at least 2 chapters to finish things ~.~
> 
> if the fight doesnt end this chapter i will get really worried with the idea of a cliffhanger ending



I think it's very like that the fight will end with the next chapter. It's like with obito, madara, and Kaguya, and how they got defeated shortly after becoming as strong as they can.

but yeah, I really hope the fight ends with this chapter.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope the fight ends this chapter , i want at least 2 chapters to finish things ~.~
> 
> if the fight doesnt end this chapter i will get really worried with the idea of a cliffhanger ending



Your not the only one.


----------



## Kek (Oct 22, 2014)

fallot said:


> Why would there be a cliffhanger in the final chapter? It defies sense. Although my gut tells me it wont happen I really hope this chapter is the end of this battle and its all wrapped up by 700. Please end it already Kishimoto, dont tarnish your legacy any further. Let this terminal patient die in peace.
> 
> Somehow I know I will be disappointed, one way or another. That is the one thing I know I can always expect. It is actually not as bad as it sounds, because it makes anything good a pleasant surprise no matter how tiny it is.



Because its only the 'final' chapter of this particular Naruto series printed in SJ. Its not the final chapter of the entire Naruto franchise, at least that's what I'm banking on. Just like how "Naruto Movie: The Last" is the _last_ Naruto movie. Just clever marketing to make the fanbase think Naruto is ending to keep interest high. Part 3 is almost a guarantee .

And Kishi defies sense like its his job.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 22, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope the fight ends this chapter , i want at least 2 chapters to finish things ~.~
> 
> if the fight doesnt end this chapter i will get really worried with the idea of a cliffhanger ending



Well at this point Sasuke shouldn't change his mind in less than 10 chapters to don't make it feel forced, I don't wanna wait a whole year to see  the conclusion in the movie but at the same time I think it's the only way to give the manga a proper ending, whatever he does in the 3 chapters we have left unless it is kill Sasuke or both of them will feel rushed.

Geez at this point I wouldn't even mind if they go to an alternative dimension and keep fighting forever  any clousure where they are both alive with only three chapters left ooks terrible in my mind.


----------



## Shadow050 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Yeah...no.



seeing you comment on this makes it great lol 



CuteJuubi said:


> Didn't a previous issue point to "a shocking ending!"



well that would be shocking too in it's own way lol 



Jeαnne said:


> i hope the fight ends this chapter , i want at least 2 chapters to finish things ~.~
> 
> if the fight doesnt end this chapter i will get really worried with the idea of a cliffhanger ending



 you're right....


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2014)

Fight ends via off screen.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 22, 2014)

fallot said:


> Why would there be a cliffhanger in the final chapter? It defies sense. Although my gut tells me it wont happen I really hope this chapter is the end of this battle and its all wrapped up by 700. Please end it already Kishimoto, dont tarnish your legacy any further. Let this terminal patient die in peace.



Stop reading and go post somewhere else. You guys are getting annoying now, if you have some kind of OCD which prevents you from stopping reading things you don't like anymore, you should go to a psychiatrist instead of wasting time on the Internet. There are millions of people in the world who still like the story and want to see a sequel. It should end just because there are some readers with OCD that can't stop reading? Get the fuck out, seriously. Go read One Piece, Bleach or anything else and stop complaining.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Didn't a previous issue point to "a shocking ending!"



That was a mis translation also even if true it was made by editors not Kishi. I think the translation was shocking 5 weeks till the end. Takl translated it I believe.


I think the chapter will start the end of the fight and it will finish next week


----------



## Turrin (Oct 22, 2014)

The fight won't end this chapter or next. It will probably end in the beginning of the last chapter, with half the chapter dedicated to the end of the fight and the other half dedicated to the epilogue. Assuming it's 50-60 pages long it would be 25-30 pages devoted to ending the fight and 25-30 on the epilogue. Really that's the only way I can possible see Kishi swinging this.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 22, 2014)

Two ninjas, both alike in dignity,
In fair battlefield, where we lay our scene,
From ancient grudge break to new mutiny,
Where Shinobi blood makes Shinobi hands unclean.
From forth the fatal loins of these two brothers,
A pair of star-cross'd ninjas lose their life;
Whose misadventured piteous overthrows
Do with their death bury the transmigrants' strife.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Oct 22, 2014)

The only acceptable ending is that they both kill each other and everybody else celebrates their deaths.

Their appearance in the movie is just a spirit-cameo, like Obi-Wan, Anakin, and Yoda in Return of the Jedi.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 22, 2014)

I get a feeling this sequence will last 2 more chapters and them boom just 1 chapter for the epilogue. One chapter for the fight to end, 1 chapter for Sasuke's TnJ, final chapter begins a week or two in the future.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 22, 2014)

i think the epilogue will be like the last 2 pages of the manga with a timeskip leading to the movie.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 22, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Well at this point Sasuke shouldn't change his mind in less than 10 chapters to don't make it feel forced, I don't wanna wait a whole year to see  the conclusion in the movie but at the same time I think it's the only way to give the manga a proper ending, whatever he does in the 3 chapters we have left unless it is kill Sasuke or both of them will feel rushed.
> 
> Geez at this point I wouldn't even mind if they go to an alternative dimension and keep fighting forever  any clousure where they are both alive with only three chapters left ooks terrible in my mind.


haha at this rate the only thing that could redeem it in my eyes and justify the few chapters that we have left is if Sasuke did all this to drive Naruto to kill him while he has the bijuu chakras inside of him.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 22, 2014)

There's really no way Kishi can realistically expect his readers to buy Sasuke being TNJ in one chapter after being the only character to resist it for this long. The only way to realistically buy Sasuke changing is if this is all a front and what he's doing is to simply test Naruto or trying to get him to kill him.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 22, 2014)

Sasuke's going to get TNJ'd this chapter


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 22, 2014)

Ch. 697: Naruto and Sasuke ends their fight, both collaborate for the ultimate final jutsu:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]1jE3DibUwxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiST (Oct 22, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> There's really no way Kishi can realistically expect his readers to buy Sasuke being TNJ in one chapter after being the only character to resist it for this long. The only way to realistically buy Sasuke changing is if this is all a front and what he's doing is to simply test Naruto or trying to get him to kill him.


That would be much more interesting.

... Expecting only the worst now, though.


----------



## Norngpinky (Oct 22, 2014)

I have this feeling that Kishi might troll us with an open-ending (much to my dislike), such that with a cliffhanger...to carry on to the movie or whatever future projects there might be ;( 

Can we really be surprised when they told us we only had 5 chapters of the manga left and the Naru/Sasu battle had only just started?


And because IF/WHEN Sasuke changes his mind, it would be alike a 5 minute change of plans, given the amount of chapters we have for this fight.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2014)

The change will seem out of character with so little time left maybe sasuke is like obito that stakes a lot of BS but in reality it's a fake and he just wants to be given a reason to change. It would be sasuke is testing naruto to see what he will do. For example when madara was fighting hashi he was surprised hashi actually went for the kill. Maybe he also could have been change with a better alternative. And naruto and sasuke will be faced with the same thing but naruto will not kill him and choose something different. But who knows honestly right now.


----------



## auem (Oct 22, 2014)

I wonder what happened to the ending where all team 7 members smilling together..


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 22, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Sasuke's going to get TNJ'd this chapter



Considering how little time we have, this might be the only way to go about it 

[SP][/SP]

ck


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 22, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Ch. 697: Naruto and Sasuke ends their fight, both collaborate for the ultimate final jutsu:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sir, that video was brilliant. I should try to find more Naruto MMD's.

Well, I don't know what to expect actually, surprise me Kishi.


----------



## Ghost14 (Oct 23, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Considering how little time we have, this might be the only way to go about it
> 
> [SP][/SP]
> 
> ck



It's over, you win.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Considering how little time we have, this might be the only way to go about it
> 
> [SP][/SP]
> 
> ck



Implying it's not physiologically canon that Sasuke's heart is not already full of love and understanding.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 23, 2014)

i predict perfect susanoo becomes perfecter susanoo, leaving room for prefectest susanoo.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2014)

Kakashi-ghostObito already did that


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> There's really no way Kishi can realistically expect his readers to buy Sasuke being TNJ in one chapter after being the only character to resist it for this long. The only way to realistically buy Sasuke changing is if this is all a front and what he's doing is to simply test Naruto or trying to get him to kill him.





adee said:


> inb4 Sasuke says he wanted to die at Naruto's hands and he orchestrated all this so he could do that and take the bijuus with him.
> 
> Which is why he absorbed all their chakra and on his death, it'll all just disperse into the world minus the bijuus.
> 
> Naruto cries, "WHYYYYYYYY"



Agreed with you on first page.

Classic drama move too though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2014)

the fact that he took all this chakra was suspicious to say the least 

Rikudou seems to have created the bijuus and then injected the chakra into them and now Kurama said Sasuke is doing the inverse, so he could have taken the chakra from them and left them alive, reversing Rikudou's work and re-merging the chakra, greatest excuse Kishi could give to get rid of the Juubi chakra but leave the bijuus alive.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 23, 2014)

only way to settle this fight is "sasuke needs to get laid no jutsu"....be it sakura or naruto, doesn't matter.  just end it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 23, 2014)

Prediction:

Both attacks hit, Naruto's bursts through either through the elemental advantage or the fact he launched _two_ Rasenshurikens and cuts Sasuke's Susano'o in half and explodes. The backlash shatters the Chibaku Tensei's and frees the Biju as Naruto zips over, smashing his fist into Sasuke's face as they crash to the ground.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 23, 2014)

adee said:


> Agreed with you on first page.
> 
> Classic drama move too though.



But Naruto will still have Bijuu chakra inside him, along with half-Kurama, so shouldn't both of them die? And don't Bijuus reform even after they're killed with their host? Like Rin and Sanbi


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 23, 2014)

Im sure Naruto and Sasuke after their jutsu clash will talk about "THE" fight they always wanted as those childhood rivals. Both of them go through a slight resolve type of metamorphisis of power completetion. And they begin their final stretch to the conclusion of this fight up till Chapter 700. I think its honestly going to take up all the chapters remaining seeing as the fight can end with a surprise ending on 700 if it ends before chapter 700.


----------



## Nic (Oct 23, 2014)

I expect the spoilers for the last chapter to come a day early.  Having said this, doubt tonight's chapter is all that exciting.  I do hope that the fight is resolved though.  Could really care less about Naruto vs Sasuke.  Everything just feels forced especially on Sasuke's end. Kishi is just having a hard time making a good excuse for his actions, so the less i have to see of it the better.  We still need to see them release MT, which i guess will take place next week.  Either way, everything is going to feel rushed.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the fact that he took all this chakra was suspicious to say the least
> 
> Rikudou seems to have created the bijuus and then injected the chakra into them and now Kurama said Sasuke is doing the inverse, so he could have taken the chakra from them and left them alive, reversing Rikudou's work and re-merging the chakra, greatest excuse Kishi could give to get rid of the Juubi chakra but leave the bijuus alive.


Yeah, you're like the brother from another mother 

Pretty much what I was thinking as well.


CuteJuubi said:


> But Naruto will still have Bijuu chakra inside him, along with half-Kurama, so shouldn't both of them die? And don't Bijuus reform even after they're killed with their host? Like Rin and Sanbi



Well as we've seen same rules that apply to individual bijuus don't apply to the juubi though.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 23, 2014)

I hope even if Naurto TNJ Sasuke he will be hated by everyone else.

Knowing this manga it won't happen.


----------



## Prak961 (Oct 23, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> But Naruto will still have Bijuu chakra inside him, along with half-Kurama, so shouldn't both of them die? And don't Bijuus reform even after they're killed with their host? Like Rin and Sanbi



I don't really see how both Rin & Yagura would have been jinchurikis. If Rin was Jinchuriki, how was the sanbi sealed into Yagura immediately after she died? (When Madara was controlling Yagura, he was already the jinchuriki of the sanbi.)

IMHO, Rin was only genjutsued into believing that she was made the jinchuriki of the sanbi.

I predict a tug-of-war between Susano'o & KyubiNaruto trying to pull the chakras of the tailed beast from each other. Sasuke will not die if Naruto wins. However, Naruto will die if the kyubi is extracted. Naruto wins & frees the bijuus, except Kurama.


----------



## Chicken Royale (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm hoping the fight will turn to this


versus this


----------



## Kishido (Oct 23, 2014)

Sasuke will LOL at Hinata having hangers and Naruto will go Luffy mode... not giving the slightest fuck about TNJ and just punch the face in instead


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Sasuke will LOL at Hinata having hangers and Naruto will go Luffy mode... not giving the slightest fuck about TNJ and just punch the face in instead



dude, at this point, sasuke could rape naruto's mother........ somehow, and he would still forgive him 

+ comparing hianta's worth for naruto to sasuke's worth to naruto is hilarious


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 23, 2014)

I wonder if Kishi has watched the Obito vs Kakashi episode, he could borrow some stuff from it specially an specific part of their Taijutsu square-off.

Still predicting that Naruto's right arm is gonna get critically injured either during the fight or before the final clash/attack. I'm really curious to see how that happens to set up his design in The Last film.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm hoping it's bandaged permanently for giving the full power to Sasuke (that's all Indra wanted) in exchange for the bijuu and Kages lives returned.


----------



## Jad (Oct 23, 2014)

I just wanna go back to the Alliance, I like it when we focus on a range of other characters and their unique dialogue. Gives us something different to look at than stupid Naruto's and Sasuke's faces, and their "I love you Sasuke" "I hate you Naruto" back and forth babble.

Seriously, Might Gai vs. Madara, Gai didn't even utter a word to Madara during their entire battle. Just complete ass whooping, no talk no jutsu attempts, nothing. Just "Fuck 'em up" mentality.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 23, 2014)

Jad said:


> I just wanna go back to the Alliance, I like it when we focus on a range of other characters and their unique dialogue. Gives us something different to look at than stupid Naruto's and Sasuke's faces, and their "I love you Sasuke" "I hate you Naruto" back and forth babble.
> 
> *Seriously, Might Gai vs. Madara, Gai didn't even utter a word to Madara during their entire battle. Just complete ass whooping, no talk no jutsu attempts, nothing. Just "Fuck 'em up" mentality*.



That was a true fight. While most of the shit we got with Obito, Juubito, Madara, Kaguya, etc. were not fights, they were just debates. 

That actually the essence of what Naruto has become. Not two guys fighting each other, but two guys debating about who has the best point.. And people wonder why Naruto has become shit.

That said: fight will probably end in this chap, and Kishi will continue into full debate-ranting mode


----------



## Kneel (Oct 23, 2014)

I doubt naruto will be permanently injured and so get bandages for the film. I'd say maybe he gets back the sun seal on his right hand and covers that, just like how loads of other people cover the tricks up their sleeves.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 23, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> That was a true fight. While most of the shit we got with Obito, Juubito, Madara, Kaguya, etc. were not fights, they were just debates.
> 
> That actually the essence of what Naruto has become. *Not two guys fighting each other, but two guys debating about who has the best point..* And people wonder why Naruto has become shit.
> 
> That said: fight will probably end in this chap, and Kishi will continue into full debate-ranting mode



It's not Naruto's essence, it's shonen's one. 

And this is how a shonen can last years and years. Remove the blah blah and a 1000 chapters shonen become a 10 chapters one.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 23, 2014)

Sasuke gon be like. Just give me the power to fuck shit up. Yall make the laws all yall want.


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2014)

man, what if the chapter ends  with another cliffhanger. not "oh no, sasuke is defeated cliffhanger" another "sasuke lanuches his shaft again at naruto's balls" cliffhanger?


----------



## Azula (Oct 23, 2014)

I predict sasuke becomes the next kakuzu


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 23, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> I predict sasuke becomes the next kakuzu



Then who will be Sasuke's Hidan?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 23, 2014)

Hashirama and Madara's statues might get blown up completely this time.


----------



## Boom Burger (Oct 23, 2014)

Imagine if the manga ends with Sasuke and Naruto going back to the others to find that everyone turned into zetsus.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Hashirama and Madara's statues might get blown up completely this time.



Madara gets blown ?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 23, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Madara gets blown ?



No, Sasuke hits him from behind


----------



## CA182 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok I had my nostalgic fun.

Prediction time I guess.

TnJ

End it now, skip to sexin up the ladies

Please Kishi


----------



## Virgofenix (Oct 23, 2014)

Has Evil posted spoilers yet?

Fight might actually end this chapter. Next two chapters could be wrap-up unless Kishi goes for extra long chapters. I just hope Naruto's TnJ makes sense.


----------



## vered (Oct 23, 2014)

either the fight ends this chapter or at the start of next chapter. either way we'll probably get a cliffhanger.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2014)

TNJ time bitches.


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> Has Evil posted spoilers yet?
> 
> Fight might actually end this chapter. Next two chapters could be wrap-up unless Kishi goes for extra long chapters. *I just hope Naruto's TnJ makes sense.*






your joking, right?


----------



## Monna (Oct 23, 2014)

The fight will definitely end this chapter. This last attack is likely to be Naruto and Sasuke's final clash.


----------



## Virgofenix (Oct 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> your joking, right?



I'm praying. I've been reading this manga for years.


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> I'm praying. I've been reading this manga for years.



if yiy even pray that kishi will do a good TNJ of sasuke after all the shit you saw............ sir, your dead to me


----------



## Ashi (Oct 23, 2014)

Addy said:


> if yiy even pray that kishi will do a good TNJ of sasuke after all the shit you saw............ sir, your dead to me



Silence, hater 

Doth thou wish to suffer the neg of arokh?


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Silence, hater
> *
> Doth thou wish to suffer the neg of arokh*?



i am a masochist


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2014)

Fear not, the 4th and final DataBook will answer all of your questions.

:ignoramus


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> The fight will definitely end this chapter. This last attack is likely to be Naruto and Sasuke's final clash.



Have a feeling this is related to such a late release


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 23, 2014)

Will we even see kakashi's face?


----------



## Harbour (Oct 23, 2014)

*Five stars chapter.*

Seriously. THAT WAS WHOOOAAH!!! CHAPTER.
SO INTENSE, SO DIRTY AND GRITTY.
Im lovin it from the start to the end.
5 star chapter.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Oct 23, 2014)

zeromcd@MH
chapter is out


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2014)

Dammit!  Just when it's getting good

"END"

I WANT MORE!!!!


Can't wait to see what happens next.

Sasuke did say he is loosing control of his left eye, so he might miss.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 23, 2014)

ikr, where's the two extra pages.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 23, 2014)

ch1p said:


> ikr, where's the two extra pages.



They're there, spent on explosion spreads.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2014)

5 stars, a perfect 10 out of 10.


Next week is the opposite. The TNJ of a life time is upon us.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2014)

So mad they ran out of chakra so quickly.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2014)

That's what I wanted from their fight. I was literally thinking "Punch him Naruto.  Hit him harder."


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah,they really hit each other hard like two streets punks:rofl


----------



## Monna (Oct 23, 2014)

It was fun. Good job Kishi.


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 23, 2014)

My only problem with this chapter was Sakura's dream. I really hope they'll give this fight to Yamashita in the anime so he can extend it and make it godlike.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 23, 2014)

Klue said:


> 5 stars, a perfect 10 out of 10.
> 
> 
> Next week is the opposite. The TNJ of a life time is upon us.



Next chapter will be epic. Believe me. Kishi will pull of the TnJ this time. It will be very dramatic and emotional.

Also yes op this chapter had it all.


----------



## nadinkrah (Oct 23, 2014)

4 star thread lol


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 23, 2014)

I agree. This chapter was really good. Why is Kishi so damn inconsistent with the quality. 

I loved how desperate and dirty the fight got after the mecha battle. This is what this manga should have been all about.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 23, 2014)

We finally got some actual goddamn _fighting_. It's about fucking time.


----------



## santanico (Oct 23, 2014)

good fight, nice and bloody


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]04IyUQdOCaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin3dd (Oct 23, 2014)

Chapter 697: Naruto & Sasuke IV
After some disappointments with past chapters, this chapter solved the issues.
What Kishi destroyed in 3 chapters, in 1 chapter solves everything.
Sasuke made a huge explosion with his jutsu, Indra's Arrow, but for what? He didn't do anything good, just to hurt himself. When he hit the ground, I said...ok, that's the END!
It appears that Hashirama and Madara weren't an inspiration to Sasuke, the statues are now headless! Damn you, Sasuke! One of the best shinobi of the world, and you cut their head off.
I see Naruto beating Sasuke with his fists, but the fight continues and Sasuke hits back.
This fight is like a box match from はじめの一歩 (Hajime no Ippo) ENG; Fighting Spirit.
Sakura has awaken. Huh...nothing that matters. This Final Fight will be one-one, neither Kakashi or Sakura will involve in this fight. If they do, we can say that Kishimoto destroyed the whole manga.
In the end of this chapter, Sasuke has the upper hand because he had extracted from Naruto all his chakra with his Rinnegan. Probably, Kyuubi will help Naruto?
Next chapter will BE decisive. Who will win: Sasuke or Naruto?
THE FIGHT ENDS NEXT WEEK! 698, FIGHT ENDS!
Great chapter! RATE: 10/10!


----------



## -JT- (Oct 23, 2014)

All is forgiven, Kishimoto. You are a brilliant writer after all 




*Spoiler*: __ 



But in seriousness, I did enjoy the chapter and I'm very pleased the fight went in this direction, considering the circumstances


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 23, 2014)

down and dirty 

most excellent


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 23, 2014)

a great chapter indeed. 

as for the whole fight so far, it was pretty good overall but i felt rushed, which let it down.


----------



## Mako (Oct 23, 2014)

TETSUOOOOOOOOOOOO

KANEDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Aside from that, I really enjoyed the fighting panels. It's so refreshing to see some taijutsu.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 23, 2014)

how reliable is that info about only 3 chapters being left?

sauce plax


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 23, 2014)

Jizznificent said:


> a great chapter indeed.
> 
> as for the whole fight so far, it was pretty good overall but i felt rushed, which let it down.



I also thought it felt rushed, but part of me wonders if that's just because I'm aware that we only have 2 chapters to go, and also because I feel like there's still some things that need to be addressed that Kishi can't manage in only 2.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 23, 2014)

Is Naruto in sage mode by the end? Do you people think he'll let Sasuke absorb natural energy and be petrified like it happened to Pain?


----------



## Obitroll (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't believe that lots of people liked this chapter.



I liked it too


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 24, 2014)

The fun goes when Sauce turns to stone after he uses that Preta path version of his.

We dont really know it's after effects.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 24, 2014)

Telegrams in a nutshell.


----------



## takL (Oct 24, 2014)

some of the lines from jp spo

#697 Naruto and Sasuke④
 Sasuke in his mind: I'm…here and now fighting with you for the last time…

Sasuke in his mind: Just…be gone…

Sasuke in his mind: Be gone already, will you!!

Kulama: to be honest if my nature energy hadnt been in time, youd have been blasted away by that attack…besides… from the war, your chakra was already…   

sasuke in his mind: …sure I spent too much chakra to control (the eye) …with all the abilities of the left eye, I can't handle them in this state. 

Sasuke: …for gods sake … enough already…

-Flashback
lil Naruto: like You couldnt care less bout me!! You a piece of shit!! Nay that's an understatement!! For this feeling!! your More like a stone hard poo squirt! silly billy!! 
Iruka: I said the shinobi kumite is a sacred tradition! Hurry up and make the seal of reconciliation!!
flashback-

sakura: its already…. evening…? what's about sasuke-kun and naruto!?
Kakashi: perhaps……. to settle things (with each other), 
Kakashi: the 2 are now fighting the last fight

Yin Kulama: Hold on! I'm about to finish kneading a little chakra (for you)!..Done!, now finally...

Sasuke: this is one of the abilities (/functions) of rinnegan…its inevitable that I of Uchihas…I with the eye of the clan is the one to clinch victory….

Sasuke in his mind:… at last…at last, i can be alone…!
Sasuke: Bye ya, my only…friend!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 24, 2014)

Another useless translation that says the same with different words.


----------



## takL (Oct 24, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Another useless translation that says the same with different words.



the same thing to what?


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you takL. 


*Edit*: I can't rep you again so soon. FUCK!!!


----------



## Trojan (Oct 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Thank you takL.
> 
> 
> *Edit*: I can't rep you again so soon. FUCK!!!



I got your back.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I got your back.



Your measly rep power won't change much. 


Let me power you up a bit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 24, 2014)

takL said:


> the same thing to what?



MS trans.  ---


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2014)

Luiz, whatever it is you're doing, please stop.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Your measly rep power won't change much.
> 
> 
> Let me power you up a bit.



It can't be helped, itachi's fans rage on me all the time non-stop. It's a miracle that I'm still with a green rep to say the least. 
so much so, that it's a routine for them. lol


but thanks for the rep.


----------



## takL (Oct 25, 2014)

Luiz said:


> MS trans.  ---



maybe therere  differences if u look closely.
for instance kulama never says 'my _remaining_natural energy' according to the jp spo. n the previous chap says he gathered up all the nature enegy on the earth/ground.
kulama basically tells that but for his deliverly of nature energy naruto'd  have been killed.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks TakL for the clarification. makes more sense and we trust you.


Luiz, stop ya useless comments k thx


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Thank you takL.
> 
> 
> *Edit*: I can't rep you again so soon. FUCK!!!



 i got the same issue


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Thank you takL.
> 
> 
> *Edit*: I can't rep you again so soon. FUCK!!!



I'll do it .


----------

